# 1st pen on my own lathe



## Andrew M (May 16, 2013)

After waiting for what seemed like months (was actually like 3 days) I recieved some starter blanks from AXEMAN58. So I finally got the chance to turn a pen on my own lathe as well as try my hand at the CA finish. I was very satisfied with the result! Critiques/Tips encouraged.

Thanks agian AXEMAN58 for you generosity!

Apologies in advanced for the picture quality I am by no means a photographer and by no means will I ever be.

Cocobolo on simple slimline silver
[attachment=24991]
[attachment=24992]
[attachment=24993]


----------



## rdabpenman (May 16, 2013)

You should be very satisfied with the result for your first.
Looks great from here.
Well done.

Les


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 17, 2013)

Very nice Andrew- Well done 
Scott


----------



## DKMD (May 17, 2013)

Nicely done! Perhaps a few little things to tweak for the next on, but you did a great job on this one! Kudos!


----------



## healeydays (May 17, 2013)

I love the way Cocobolo looks. Great 1st pen...


----------



## Bean_counter (May 17, 2013)

Yes very nice pen Andrew. Axeman has abouta million of this Coco blanks and they are nice pieces to turn. If you havent signed up yet for the pen exchange you should.


----------



## Patrude (May 17, 2013)

Andrew M said:


> After waiting for what seemed like months (was actually like 3 days) I recieved some starter blanks from AXEMAN58. So I finally got the chance to turn a pen on my own lathe as well as try my hand at the CA finish. I was very satisfied with the result! Critiques/Tips encouraged.
> 
> Thanks agian AXEMAN58 for you generosity!
> 
> ...



 great job Andrew, nicely done. don't let go of that first pen. Needs to be a keeper!!  "one good turn deserves another"


----------



## AXEMAN58 (May 17, 2013)

Very nice pen Andrew. That Coco looks great with the chrome kit. :hatsoff:


----------



## healeydays (May 17, 2013)

Patrude said:


> great job Andrew, nicely done. don't let go of that first pen. Needs to be a keeper!!  "one good turn deserves another"



Totally agree, wife has my 1st pen and uses it daily...


----------



## WoodLove (May 17, 2013)

Andrew, that is an excellent first pen and I agree, you should sign up for the pen exchange if you havent already. Its great fun for everyone!!!!!


----------



## Andrew M (May 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the encouragement and kind words!


----------

